# In heat already??



## Mrs. Steepie (Feb 1, 2006)

:?: My little female came to us..we though her to ne just 10 weeks old right now. When she went to the vets for her second shots, he now thinks she is 3 months old. Today she went into heat!!!!!
We just adopted a little boy...he is now 8 weeks old.
When should she be spayed? I had hopd to bring both babies in the 
same time..but I dont know if that will be safe. 
Could she get pregnant by the other cat sooner then later?


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Why do you think she is in heat? It's very unlikely that a 3 month old kitten would come into heat.
What symptoms is she displaying?

Your new boy shouldn't show ANY interest in mating until he is at least 6 months old.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Bengal Man said:


> Your new boy shouldn't show ANY interest in mating until he is at least 6 months old.


Shouldn't...maybe. But that's just subjective, as some cats show interest and can actually mate before then. You can't really bank on the 6 months thing.


----------



## Mrs. Steepie (Feb 1, 2006)

She is displaying the typical traits... butt in the air, making "moaning 
noise" moving her back feet etc....


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Bengal Man said:


> Your new boy shouldn't show ANY interest in mating until he is at least 6 months old.


Shouldn't, yes...but my Jet's father was only 4.5 months old when he got Jet's mother pregnant....


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not surprised by much anymore. I know of females going into heat at 4 months of age so at 3 months shouldn't be impossible.

The male shouldn't show any interest in here yet. Most males don't start to show interest in females before 6 months of age. I'm not really a fan of early spay, but if she's in heat now it just might be suitable to have her spayed as soon as possible.


----------

